# Aquascape for my 46 gallon bowfront



## EricaD (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wanted to share in-progress pics of my new tank! I just added rocks today, so it's still cloudy, but wanted to know what y'all think.

I have to still add a background and plants, and of course fish! I am likely going to do yellow labs, or maybe saulosi or rustys - still deciding. The tank is currently cycling.

I arranged the rocks so that there are zillions of caves and hiding places, and all of the caves have escape routes, etc.

Please forgive the Eiffel Tower, plastic "crystals" and the shells, lol, those were contributed by my teary-eyed 5 year old - it's her tank too  In fact she's already decided that our first two fish, if male and female (because I was considering a single species breeding pair as the only occupants) would be named "April" and "Croissant".


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the fish will love it. I have a suggestion to make the hobby more enjoyable for the fishkeepers. :thumb:

The glass will get algae on it, and it will be difficult to scrape with the decor touching the glass. I usually try to allow a python-width between all rock piles and the glass.

That flat rock bridged over the left side...the fish usually prefer very tight caves and lurking places so if you moved the rocks touching the glass on the left inward under that rock...you would accomplish both goals.

Enjoy the tank!


----------



## EricaD (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks DJ! That's exactly what I was thinking, that the space under that flat piece is too broad. I was thinking of either adding another taller conical river rock (need to go poach more from my parent's yard!) underneath there, to make it cozier and more shadowy and splitting it into additional separate spaces, or else a big bushy plant.


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks great, let your teary eyed 5 yr old know she has a taste for aquascaping. I'm sure you had some part in it too of course lol 

Forgive me if I'm merely being ignorant, but in picture 5, that rock is shiny. I just want to make sure that isn't something to worry about, as I'm not sure myself. Wouldn't want any metal content etc, lol.


----------



## EricaD (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh, I think that's some type of slate or flagstone. I'll check and see about safety - good thinking! It must be mica or something?


----------



## EricaD (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok, looked it up and it's mica slate. From what I've read it seems to be safe to use. Which makes me happy because it's pretty


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

That's good, cuz ya it does look good in there. Good looking tank, looks perfect for a single breeding pair :thumb:


----------



## EricaD (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks - will look better once I remove the shells and move the eiffel tower behind a rock, lol, after the kiddo loses interest!

And I need to get a good background on there too - I'm thinking maybe just black, to make the brown rocks and gravel really pop, and to keep it looking all shadowy and romantic. Add in some nice plants and it should look complete!

A breeding pair of jewels would look really pretty in there, methinks! Hmmmm...


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

> will look better once I remove the shells and move the eiffel tower behind a rock, lol, after the kiddo loses interest!


Well given the attention span of the average child, I'm guessing you've already accomplished this since your post? lol

About the black background, consider painting the back of the tank. It really impressed me how much of a difference it made compared to a tape-on black background. And :thumb: on the Jewels


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A breeding pair of jewels might beat up on the labs. Be a great tank for the jewels alone though.


----------



## EricaD (Nov 8, 2010)

That's right - I'm actually debating on getting a tank full of labs or saulosi OR just a breeding pair of jewels. I wouldn't combine them. Leaning towards the latter, because I think it would be fascinating to watch the fish breed and parent, and my local LFS's would likely be more interested in baby jewels than, say, convicts.

LOL, every day I think I've decided what to stock, then I dig a little deeper and change my mind!

But I think I've explored just about every possible option for a 36" tank (not too many choices for cichlids) and, being a beginner, I'd be best off choosing something that's readily available to me locally (which narrowed it down to labs, jewels, peacocks, saulosi and convicts - JD's and acei get too big, and I'm stunned that chain stores even sell oscars!) and then the next choice is either a breeding pair of the more aggressive fish, or a community of the more peaceful ones. That's usually where I get hung up.

The breeding pair is compelling because I won't need to overstock, like with labs (lots more work), won't have to worry as much about massacres, lol, and I get a large-ish fish pair that will show beautiful color and neat behavior!

Quick question - what kind of bottom dweller could I put in with a breeding jewel pair? I know they get really aggressive - sorry if this sounds dumb, but would they bother to go after mystery snails? In my daughter's 10gal tank we have 2 adults and out of the blue a baby appeared. So now her little tank has 3 snails and a cory cat, but lord only knows how much she feeds them in the mornings when I'm not there, because all of them are fat and growing!

Anyway, the snails do a great job of cleaning up - would they be in danger with jewels? I'm very fond of these snails, and don't want to send them to their death!


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

Catfish and plecos are left alone to do their job in most cichlid tanks, I'm guessing Jewels would leave them be as well, since they are not a threat to them territory-wise. Snails might end up as a food source for those fish, however I don't see them getting all of them, those snails multiply like rabbits.


----------



## EricaD (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok, I'm back from Thanksgiving vacation and the tank is cycled and ready to stock!

I'm still leaning towards a pair - ideas?

Also, is there a 4-fish combo that would work in my tank? I saw someone suggest convicts and fire mouths for a tank this size - would that work if there are 2 breeding pairs? I'm thinking not.

So I think I'll stick with my idea for a pair of jewels?


----------

